# Naked pf videos



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Well have just about dialed in my SJ for my brewtus. Although I was getting the right amount of output in about the right amount of time it looked like it was pouring fast but guess this is because I am now dosing 20g instead of 15g so output is higher!?!

Anyway I have uploaded a couple of shots I did at the end of tonight using the naked of for the first time. Actually the first time i went to use the naked pf the brewtus cut out due to low water!!Then had to FAFF pulling it out and refill!! vids seem to show some issues as it doesn't end up extracting from the center. can anyone give me their comments.

Both shots outputed about 34g in 30 seconds was aiming for 32g but with videoing and trying to keep an eye on timer and output was a nightmare!!






Did nsew to level off coffee then tamp straight down


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Where are the clips ?


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Where are the clips ?


Its there..........now!


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Second one sorry about the quality but very hard to do at the same time might get my camera and tripod out at the weekend!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks like some distribution issues there ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Where are the clips ?


Looks like there is perhaps a bit of dead space behind the cone from uneven distribution . Hard to tell tho .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Second clip pulling off centre , again distribution , possible dead space behind it .


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah I am sure there are some distribution issues! Need to work on how best to sort that


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

kikapu said:


> Yeah I am sure there are some distribution issues! Need to work on how best to sort that


Clip of the prep is the best way . Then the pour. Tripod time or lean your phone against a jam jar or something ...


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Was just glad to be getting 2 back to back shots with same output in the same time which is novel for me at the moment!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

kikapu said:


> Yeah I am sure there are some distribution issues! Need to work on how best to sort that


Have you tried nutating. Working for me on the classic these days.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Neill said:


> Have you tried nutating. Working for me on the classic these days.


I have tried it don't really want to do it unless I can help it as its another step and hard to be consistent with it! Having said that I probably will end up doing it!!


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

kikapu said:


> Yeah I am sure there are some distribution issues! Need to work on how best to sort that


When I dose the pf I usually end up with the coffee off centre hence using the nsew to redistribute then tamping. ideally I would just like to be able to tamp straight onto the coffee as that's nice and simple.

I guess it might be an idea to do three videos one with current routine, one with just tamping straight onto coffee mound and lastly one with a bit of nutating and then tamp see if one immediately offers a better extraction for me!?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Fix your Doser so it's spitting the grinds out in the centre of the basket . Google "how to tame a messy Doser "


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Fix your Doser so it's spitting the grinds out in the centre of the basket . Google "how to tame a messy Doser "


Once again Gary thanks!! You to me are almost like Yoda was to Luke Skywalker!!







much appreciated.

Assume this is the thing you meant!

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/how-to-tame-messy-mazzer-doser-t6499.html

Looks like it will certainly solve the issue of it firing the coffee in the pf at an almost 45deg angle on some occasions!! Will do this then do another video including prep and tamping and shot extraction.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Have made some progress at least in terms of repeatability my last four shots have all been in the same ballpark for output and time. No channelling or holes showing in the puck which for me is progress.

Quickly made up a Schectermatic Shnozzola this morning to help with distribution into the portafilter seems to really help just need to check I am still getting same amount of coffee into the basket and not losing any in any gaps.

On the two shots this morning there was still showing a little dead spot just off the center of the pf first on the left and on the second shot on the right the second shot also poured slightly off center anyway pleased to seem to be getting a bit more consistent output but obviously have lots to work on. Hopefully the 2.5 weeks off (which I hopefully have off work permitting) at Christmas will mean I get a good chance to work on all aspects and enable me to post up a few more vids to get some more feedback!


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Still getting a consistent output and no channelling which is a relief!!







However still seem to have the odd dead spot seems to be around the middle area or just behind it. Will post a video at the weekend.

Lastly I am liking tamping with the naked PF as its much easier to know you have it level rather than balance on the spouts! I might have to get a tamping station for when I go back to a spouted PF


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Make sure your thwacking is fast and continuous


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Make sure your thwacking is fast and continuous


Errrr it is!!!









Now!!


----------

